# Cost of getting married ? in phil



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

my first post ;
hello,to one & all , from northern wisconsin .
very nice informative site ,well run .
im planning my 1st visit to phil , in the next 75 days or so.
have been chatting a young lady ,for apx 18 months .
after reading dozens of posts , ive realized , that several basic rules have been broken - or haa at least bent .
yes i met her on line - next , im 57 , she's 31 . was not aware of the -devide by 2 ,
add 7 , guide line as a minimum/maximum . but may well fall back upon it .
she is from , caloocan city , so my question's would start as - for a wedding in the
quezon area , at a nice church , with 50 attending at a nice , but not delux hall .
what might this cost ?
thanks in advance .


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

I think you are jumping the gun a bit. Meet her in person and spend a lot of quality time her and her family. 

I'm not sure where that rule originated but I don't think many follow it in the Philippines! More likely it would be divide by two and minus 7! 60 would be 30-7 = 23!


----------



## Phil_expat (Jan 3, 2011)

DonAndAbby said:


> I think you are jumping the gun a bit. Meet her in person and spend a lot of quality time her and her family.
> 
> I'm not sure where that rule originated but I don't think many follow it in the Philippines! More likely it would be divide by two and minus 7! 60 would be 30-7 = 23!


Great post! only thing I can add is in a internet romance one see only what one want to see not the real person, been there done that! very important to meet her family since they will be a big influence in your life. final advice: DO NOT DO IT NOW!


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

donandabby ;
yes it reads that way , 
i am planning to stay for 6-8 weeks . not a hit n runnnn . haa like your modern math !
will be spending ,,most all of my time,,within this family -after arrival .
then going to look over , the east coast of mindoro ,,,im not a city guy .
looking out my windows here,,as im online . i see several deer at a time , 1 black bear walked past this summer , a powder grey wolf this spring .
thanks for the math quiz....


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

phill;
thanks .
anyone ,,have a guess at the basic cost,,,of the question on my 1st post .


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Weddings Etc*



Phil_expat said:


> Great post! only thing I can add is in a internet romance one see only what one want to see not the real person, been there done that! very important to meet her family since they will be a big influence in your life. final advice: DO NOT DO IT NOW!





DonAndAbby said:


> I think you are jumping the gun a bit. Meet her in person and spend a lot of quality time her and her family.
> 
> I'm not sure where that rule originated but I don't think many follow it in the Philippines! More likely it would be divide by two and minus 7! 60 would be 30-7 = 23!





northwoods said:


> my first post ;
> hello,to one & all , from northern wisconsin .
> very nice informative site ,well run .
> im planning my 1st visit to phil , in the next 75 days or so.
> ...


Hi Northwoods,

The other guys that posted and that I'm showing their quotes have the right ideas. One thing to add though. I assume you are talking about a wedding in a Catholic church. Not sure of costs but I do know it can get expensive. Not so much for the wedding; but they will likely expect you to cover the cost of EVERYTHING and that will include a LOT of food and drink at the reception afterwards. 
Be careful to not get sucked into this. It can cause you to end up spending far more than you thought possible.
Do not send $$$ in advance of your arrival for anything for any reason. When you are here, carry a very small amount of money with you and rely on an ATM card for your safety and security. Sounds like you are getting into a situation that most try to avoid at all cost :ballchain:...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

welcome to the forum!

Having just gone through the process, you will need the following to get your Marriage License in the RP;

Certified copy of your Birth Certificate
Certified copy of your Divorce Decree (if applicable)
Affidavit of Eligibility to Marry from the US Embassy in Manila (cost is $50)

She will need;

Copy of Birth Certificate
If not being married in her home town (an NSO eligibility to marry form)
Since she is over 30 she will need a “CENOMAR” (Certificate of No Marriage from the NSO)

Certain cities do not accept the Affidavit of Eligibility to Marry (Quezon City, Makati, Davao). They want the old certification that the US Embassy will no longer provide.

Take all of the above to the local registrar to file for your Marriage License. The marriage license takes 10 business days to be issued after the application is filed. This is so that they can publicly advertise the application. After you receive your license, then you take it to the Magistrate for filing.

Getting married in a church will involve some kind of religious counseling and may not work if you are divorced. 

If you are planning on bringing her to the US, I would recommend that you not marry her yet and bring her to the US on a Fiance’ Visa. It takes 6-8 months to complete the process. The reason being is that if you marry her in the RP and file for a spousal visa, it can get turned down. Then you are both stuck and you will either have to transfer to live in the RP or look into an annulment (not cheap at least $5000 and lengthy (up to 2 years)). You could always do some kind of a ceremony before your departure for her family.

To get back to your original question on cost…

It will definitely cost you more in Metro Manila than the outlying provinces.

I paid for our marriage application in Mindanao. Cost was 400p. This varies from town to town. I have heard as high as 1200p.

Cost to file in court 180p (again subject to local jurisdiction prices).
Cost for a church ceremony?? Don’t know as I am doing it civilly.

We went with a wedding planner that provided; wedding gown, broom’s attire, brides maids dresses, best men’s attire, decorations, music, photo shoot of wedding and prenup shots, flowers, invitations, wedding album, etc. This cost me 95,000p. But we had zero hassle and it was up to them on getting all of the above together.

For our reception, we rented a resort and let them cater it. Cost for the resort rental was 15,000p plus 300p/head on the catering. Again one stop shop and zero hassle.

Cost for the Judge to marry us outside of the courthouse; 2000p.

The final cost was a band for the reception, which cost another 5,000p.

So in total, it cost me 200,000p for a beach wedding at a resort with 200 wedding guests. 

I would imagine that the total cost in Quezon city could easily be double if not more.

Even with the wedding planner and the resort managing the catering. It still took us a good 2-3 weeks of running around to get it all coordinated and finalized.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

jet lag ;
read many of your posts ,,thanks to all .
i agree ,,,on all replies , to my 1st post .
learned alot ,,,since ive joined ,,,far to go .


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

northwoods said:


> donandabby ;
> yes it reads that way ,
> i am planning to stay for 6-8 weeks . not a hit n runnnn . haa like your modern math !
> will be spending ,,most all of my time,,within this family -after arrival .
> ...


I am thinking that a church wedding could take at least 6 weeks to prepare for alone. I think that 8 weeks is still not enough in person time to get to know the person that you are planning the rest of your life with.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

jon1 ;
great thanks !
will re-read your post several times over . sounds like you had a very nice plan .
am i correct ? ...200,000p apx $5000 usd ,,,for wedding + reception .
ok thanks to all...again .
looks as i may be ,,visiting this site offten ,,,seeya .
side note ; in the last 5 hours ,,ive gotten 4" of snow , sorry to make you guys feel good ..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Yes you are correct, $5000 more or less. There are other costs that will pop up, hotel, honeymoon but that is different 

You can have my allotment of snow. I have no desire to ever have to endure that stuff ever again.. 

Also bring copies of your original documents as they will need that and a copy of your passport bio page (forgot to put that one in). I think they took a photo copy of my bride's driver's license for her ID.


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

im getting ready,,,to chill ? haaaaaa for the night ,,have a beer by the fire .
no air con,,required .
will check this post,,,in the morning .
ok thanks for all ,,the instant info...great site ,,great gang , good night .


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

When I was looking at all this some years ago it was recommended that you don't marry on the first trip. We got married on my third trip a year later.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Gary D said:


> When I was looking at all this some years ago it was recommended that you don't marry on the first trip. We got married on my third trip a year later.


I have always looked at it this way. In our home countries we (both men and women) are usually exceedingly careful, even cautious when thinking of getting married. It needs or should be the same in a foreign country -- ESPECIALLY a foreign country where one is wearing the "rose colored" tourist glasses. Danger and disappointment lurk when the other party has the "home court advantage." This is especially true in a 3rd world country like this is here. They have had centuries to prefect many techniques in entrapment and deceit. If I were looking to marry someone here that I hardly knew, I'd rather be playing the tables in Vegas--where the odds are better...
I've been married to a Filipina for many years-but we knew each other for 7 years prior to marriage.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have known my wife to be for 11 years. We have lived together for almost 7 now in the RP. So I am finally taking the plunge.. I guess that she was tired of the having the responsibilities without the title


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

Thanks for all the top notch advice !
along with reading , several dozens of posts ,going back a few years , huge eye opener !
- where is the introduction page ?


----------



## yakc130 (Apr 27, 2012)

When you do decide to take the plunge, be careful of the wedding planners. They can be pretty shady. My wife chose ours, and I was not happy. I think the woman eventually began to hate my guts because I told her it was my wife's wedding, not hers. 

Unlike in the US, the groom pays for everything, not the bride. Be sure exactly what you are getting. You could run afoul of a bait and switch.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

yakc130 said:


> When you do decide to take the plunge, be careful of the wedding planners. They can be pretty shady. My wife chose ours, and I was not happy. I think the woman eventually began to hate my guts because I told her it was my wife's wedding, not hers.
> 
> Unlike in the US, the groom pays for everything, not the bride. Be sure exactly what you are getting. You could run afoul of a bait and switch.


I agree... the first one we were looking at was pressuring her for a down payment with BS excuse. I told her not to go with that one as there should be no pressure. She looked around and got some referrals and ran across the one we are currently using. So far so good. They have been living up to what we signed up for and producing steadily.. We will see for the final day as I am sure that it won't be 100% glitch free (nothing ever is)...


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

i really appreciate , everyone's input and advice .
tell me , is there an introduction page ? where i give my newbe greetings and a small bio . ?


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

jon1...in your earlier post you mentioned only three possible items needed to marry a Filipina in country:

I WOULD NEED - 

Certified copy of your Birth Certificate
Certified copy of your Divorce Decree (if applicable)
Affidavit of Eligibility to Marry from the US Embassy in Manila (cost is $50)

SHE WOULD NEED - 

Copy of Birth Certificate
If not being married in her home town (an NSO eligibility to marry form)
Since she is over 30 she will need a “CENOMAR” (Certificate of No Marriage from the NSO)

However, I read somewhere in this forum and I am still trying to find it...was a comment posted that said you need a copy of a police report or something and that it was easier to get one of these prior to leaving the US rather than waiting until after moving to the Philippines. Is this true? and if so, what is it and what is the cost of such a document and the purpose of it?


----------



## marilyn555 (Oct 5, 2013)

Cebu Citizen said:


> jon1...in your earlier post you mentioned only three possible items needed to marry a Filipina in country:
> 
> I WOULD NEED -
> 
> ...


My info might not help much but the police report should be something like Police Clearance certificate...certificate of good conduct or lack of a criminal record or something like that, and I would probably advise you to obtain one before leaving your country as if you apply it abroad it might takes up quite some time : )

Although i do not know whether you need one or not but im just answering you since u asked what issit~ I got one from my country when Im applying my residency in Australia and it takes up to 3 month to wait for it to arrive, well it depends on country's efficiency also >.<


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Getting Married*



marilyn555 said:


> My info might not help much but the police report should be something like Police Clearance certificate...certificate of good conduct or lack of a criminal record or something like that, and I would probably advise you to obtain one before leaving your country as if you apply it abroad it might takes up quite some time : )
> 
> Although i do not know whether you need one or not but im just answering you since u asked what issit~ I got one from my country when Im applying my residency in Australia and it takes up to 3 month to wait for it to arrive, well it depends on country's efficiency also >.<





Cebu Citizen said:


> jon1...in your earlier post you mentioned only three possible items needed to marry a Filipina in country:
> 
> I WOULD NEED -
> 
> ...


*A police clearance or criminal records check is not required for getting married in the Philippines. This is from personal experience.

As I recall, the post on a police clearance was in regards to getting permanent residence. Indeed, that IS a new requirement for residence here---but not for marriage unless something has changed that I am not aware of.


Jet Lag...*


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

Jet Lag is correct. I did not have to get a Police Clearance to obtain our Marriage License. 

The police clearance issue IS for the 13A residency Visa application. This requirement came up recently in the last several months. 

I suspect that even obtaining a Police Clearance for a residency application prior to arrival would have to be used quickly or that it would quickly lose it's validity.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

jon1 said:


> Jet Lag is correct. I did not have to get a Police Clearance to obtain our Marriage License.
> 
> The police clearance issue IS for the 13A residency Visa application. This requirement came up recently in the last several months.
> 
> I suspect that even obtaining a Police Clearance for a residency application prior to arrival would have to be used quickly or that it would quickly lose it's validity.


Ya know Jon, I was just thinking,,,, might be a good idea if this government did require a police clearance for anyone from any country that wants to get married here. Just might keep the ever increasing amount of rif-raf out the tends to give all foreigners a bad name...


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

If they really wanted to make a concerted effort, they would require a clearance from Homeland Security via the Embassy. It would take all of 5 seconds to run your name against the national database (NCIC) to see if there was a warrant for your arrest. This is routinely done when you renew your passport by DoS.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Thanks to both Jon and Jet Lag for this helpful clarification. Would either of you suggest applying for the 13a Resident Visa? What would be the Advantages or Disadvantages of doing this?


----------



## DrMark (Nov 6, 2013)

Deju Vu...

You are doing exactly what I did... I met a great girl online... She was 31 and I am 55, so our ages are almost identical. But, I am about 2 years ahead of you in this process. I did a lot of research on this. My situation might be different because my fiancé wanted to live in the US -- for 2 to 3 years before moving back to the Phils.

In my situation, it made more sense to go through a formal ceremony in the Phils for her family and friends, but not actually get legally married. Then I moved her to the US on a fiancé visa. It takes about half the time (7 months) as the foreign bride visa. The US prefers a fiancé visa because it affords the bride more protections. She can back out of the relationship and go home if she is not comfortable with you.

We had a marriage ceremony in the Phils for about 100 people. My bride researched and found a package deal including a minister, full catering, very nice decorations, karaoke machine (a must in the Phils), wedding dress rental and shirts for the groomsmen to be held at a nice hotel banquet room. She paid around 50,000 pesos ($1,200) for everything. Everyone at the ceremony thought it was a real wedding, but we asked the minister not to file the paperwork with the authorities.

When I got her to the US about 4 months later, we had a legal ceremony in Las Vegas which took about 5 minutes. Then later we updated her status with the Philippine Consulate so she would be legally married in the Phils and she could change her passport.

She is a great girl... I am very lucky to find her. Every day she makes my life more enjoyable and I could not imagine living without her.

My best to you,
DrMark


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

the thread i started ,,still lives .
great advice , from one and all !
ive modified , my approach ,,,to the entire process . will be going to phil in march .
its my 1st time there ... spending apx 6 weeks , going to mindoro & palawan .
yes my eyes are ...much more open now . 
thank you everyone .


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

northwoods said:


> jet lag ;
> read many of your posts ,,thanks to all .
> i agree ,,,on all replies , to my 1st post .
> learned alot ,,,since ive joined ,,,far to go .


Howdy,

Glad you enjoyed everyone's posts. You'll have a good time and at least in March the weather is or should still be reasonably cool.
I'll bet the hardest part of your trip will be making yourself leave here to go home...


Jet Lag


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The cost of a wedding will depend on the number in the wedding party, especially if it is a church wedding. jon1 pretty much hit the nail on the head as far as cost. It all depends on what you want, if the bride wants a traditional Philippine wedding, etc., sponsors, what you do as far as the ceremony. Being a Professional wedding photographer you are looking at a cost of 25,000 PhP+ to just shoot the wedding, make sure that the photographer has the experience and knowledge to make the images that you and your bride want to be made. Fifty guests is smaller than 200 but it just depends on what you want to do. On your part, it is your choice as far as attire, whether you wear a tuxedo or if you go with the Filipino Barong Tagalog wedding attire. 

It is most important that you meet your bride face to face and her family. This is very important for all of you to know one another as family and family closeness in the Philippines is very important. My wife and I had a civil wedding ceremony which cost us about 6,000 PhP back in 2007. We started the marriage license process on 8 June 2007, got the license on 2 July and married on 4 July. Make sure that when you go for the license you go to a marriage bureau, never use a fixer or anyone outside the marriage bureau. There are a lot of scammers outside the marriage bureau that will lie to you, take your money and you end up with a fake marriage. 

As jon1 said, go to the US Embassy in Manila and acquire an affidavit that you are free and clear to marry. Your fiancée has to do the same at the SFO. When you fill out the marriage license application, make sure you fill it out fully and complete and many no mistakes. You make it out in triplicate and one mistake and you have to start all over again. 

Good luck!


----------



## billygoat993 (Jan 18, 2014)

I like your signature quote Jetlag. Just happy to say I met the ONE for me online she has kids and do not like to chat back then her profile was put up by her friends. She was the meanest, straightest person i have met but then we are together now 5 yrs straight. Not yet married cause she was not annulled ex husband imigrant in US 18 yrs now. But everything good with us. She is still hard headed, mean and a pain in the arse but over all she has a very good heart that is always willing to help. Hope everyone out here gets to find the perfect one, its hard to be in a foreign land more so be alone here. Cheers!


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Any Canucks on here that have gotten married in the Philippines? Wondering if we need a document as well that we are "free and clear" to marry. If so, where do we obtain this. Thanks


----------



## evanderwaal (Jun 3, 2014)

Hi just want to give you a bit of idea how much would it cost you to marry a filipina.

first - just tell her to rent a nice wedding gown say 2000 pesos if it is a church wedding, simple nice white dress if it is a celebrant;

2nd - for a wedding reception say this time you can still get 500 pesos per head filipinos doesnt really care what sort of menu as long as it is tasty; that price is already included reception decoration; 

3rd- for wedding invitation you have to make it clear that it is RSVP because you invite 1 person there will be 4 or 6 coming the you will be ended up 100 and up people turning up.

When my husband and I had our garden wedding in a nice resort of lapu lapu my husband only spend $250 for my gown $1200 for wedding reception for 120 people plus $250 pork lechon. Strictly no alcohol only 1 softdrink each person that is provided by the caterer and $ 200 for our cake..... maybe another $300 moscellaneous.

It is true it takes time to register to get wed but you can also pay to process it quickly without attending any siminar of course you have to pay. We paid ours $400. If you are planning to have a simple wedding just with the immediate familu you can do that too the it is much cheaper. It will be depend on the woman side if she wants to have a big wedding and it is up to you to allow it.... 

Btw, my husband is 60 and I am 35 age doesnt really matter and we meet after 3 months of chatting over the internet and after another 6 months we got married... just follow your heart and also be careful whom you choose.... Goodluck and Godbless


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Wedding Documents*



JShannon said:


> Any Canucks on here that have gotten married in the Philippines? Wondering if we need a document as well that we are "free and clear" to marry. If so, where do we obtain this. Thanks


Yes, both of you need this document, you get from the Canadian Embassy, she gets it from the SFO Office. When you go for the marriage license, only use the Marriage License Bureau or a high level City Officer of the place you will marry. Remember that part of the marriage license process is you have to attend a Marriage Seminar put on by the Marriage License Bureau.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks for all of the feedback, I will keep you posted on developments.


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

The bottom line here is if you get married in the Philippines, your cost of doing so can range anywhere from very inexpensive to very expensive. It just depends on what you both agree to do. One thing for sure, make sure that you have a professional photographer make images of your wedding. Also if the photographer can made a video, that is an added bonus. The cost to photograph a wedding will depend on a lot of things, if you do hire a professional photographer, make sure you read their contract and understand it fully and completely. Make sure, also, that they follow up on creating the images you want made, also, when the photographic images are being made, do not let anyone else shoot at the same time, unless they are holding a camcorder. Remember that the photographer makes his/her living creating these one of a kind images and most photographers don't have the time and easily get distracted by anyone jumping in and interfering with them in creating their images. After the images that are to be paid for are made, the photographer should allow others to take photographs, even to help, if need be, but make sure that your paid for images are created first. Also understand that the photographer owns any and all copyrights to all images he/she creates and you cannot make copies of them without signed permission. Also make sure that model releases are signed by you and your mate that will allow the photographer to use images created of you for display purposes.


----------



## bigdave96706 (Jun 7, 2014)

So I have been looking into this as well. It looks like it will cost about the same as a decent marriage in the States. We are looking at getting married in Cebu at the Plantation. These are the costs that I have found thus far and are in Pesos. By the way this is only a ceremony and not the marriage license that will happen back in the states.
1.Plantation ceremony and dinner: 180k for up to 50 guests. 2. Videographer 50k 3. Photography. 50k 4. Dresses - idk probably budget 50k


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Dresses, etc.,*



bigdave96706 said:


> So I have been looking into this as well. It looks like it will cost about the same as a decent marriage in the States. We are looking at getting married in Cebu at the Plantation. These are the costs that I have found thus far and are in Pesos. By the way this is only a ceremony and not the marriage license that will happen back in the states.
> 1.Plantation ceremony and dinner: 180k for up to 50 guests. 2. Videographer 50k 3. Photography. 50k 4. Dresses - idk probably budget 50k


The cost of attire, both dresses, and if you, yourself, wear Traditional Filipino Wedding Attire, i.e, the Barong Tagalog Wedding Shirt, it can run into some money, taking into consideration the number of people in the wedding party. If you have a full fledged wedding with sponsors, etc., the Wedding Veil Ceremony, the Wedding Candle Ceremony, the Wedding Cord Ceremony, the Wedding Ring Ceremony, etc., things can add up pretty fast. This is why it is so very important you discuss this with your fiancé. It will be her day, the most important day of her life and she must be happy. Also consider the cost of flowers and decorations, etc.

It is also important that she discusses things with her parents and grandparents as they will be a part of the ceremony.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Well it is full steam ahead from here for preparations. Got engaged on Wednesday.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Married 30 years ago with no rings and the last 20 bucks on me at a judge and still going strong! Reception was us and a couple San Miguels, no San Mig Lite back then lol


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Congrats JShannon...Best Wishes on a long and successful union...


----------



## Kory (Jan 21, 2012)

cvgtpc1 said:


> Married 30 years ago with no rings and the last 20 bucks on me at a judge and still going strong! Reception was us and a couple San Miguels, no San Mig Lite back then lol


Same here 15 years ago at City Hall, problem is that eventually they will still want a wedding ceremony. So you are best off just doing the full ceremony. We have yet to do the ceremony but we will have to do it since she tends to remind me annually about it.


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

The deeper I dig...I am finding out more and more that a really nice wedding ceremony and reception can be had for 200,000php to 300,000php...everything included!

On the surface, the big metro areas of Manila and Cebu and Davao are much higher priced but even there...if you search, good deals can be found.

Jon1 just hooked me up with a Wedding Planner that a friend of his used in Quezon City...and for being in the Metro area, their rates are extremely reasonable and they include everything...no hassles...no stress...they do all the work...just show up and get married in a beautiful garden setting and a catered reception...music, photographers...everything!

(Thanks jon1...my fiancee is a happy woman right now).


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Hello all, 

The preparations are underway. Planning a beach wedding in Boracay in November. As Cebu Citizen says 200-300k will give us a very nice wedding even there. 25 guests from Canada who will look after themselves and 25 from here that I will pay for their accommodations in Boracay. It is not in one of the swanky resorts but looks like a decent place, has good reviews onliine, going there next week to check it all out. We are a 4 hr drive from Boracay which makes everything easier.

After that we will have another reception for the masses a week later back here.

300k should easily cover it if my calculations are correct.

Cheers


----------



## Cebu Citizen (Dec 13, 2013)

Many Forum members are always asking about various wedding venues. We will be waiting to hear your feedback about the resort in Boracay. Let us know how the service was in relation to the amount you paid.


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Will do.


----------

